# Great Dane Pup



## Deco (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi these are some pics of my Dane pup, Deco. Not so little now at 5 1/2 months and 42kg (92lbs in old weight). Hopefully photobucket works on here or it will be an anticlimax and you will just see some dead links.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC! Your Dane puppy is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing photos of him!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He's only 5.5 months and he's already that big? He's gonna be HUGE! Very handsome!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

glad to see another dane owner on DFC! gorgeous pup :smile:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

woohooo dane owners!!! :wink: Deco is STUN.NING!! Seems so strange to see such a "big-boned" dane though; I am very used to my petite and leggy girl! And when I say big-boned, I mean it really looks like he has a bigger bone structure; he does not look fat at all! LOL Beautiful pup -- love his coloring -- and oh so wish we could get all the DFC danes together for a playdate. :biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful pup! Actually, just this morning I was in Central Park with my dog and met a Dane the same color as yours, galloping across a big grassy hill. So fun to see them really get to stretch their legs and run!

I found out also that Great Danes are pretty popular here in the city; there are a group of Dane owners who regularly meet on the west side of the park with their dogs... and it's a big dog party!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Little mini ponies! We have one that walks past my work every day with a 4-5 year old. He is sooo overprotective of him and its cute. The kid should ride him.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in love! What a gorgeous pup.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

:welcome:

Woo hoo, another Dane owner! I'm quite a fan myself, and your boy is so handsome, and BIG holy cow!


----------



## Deco (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not a great photo. But you can see Deco here with a full grown male Blue and a Mahoooosive Harli that live about 5 minutes away from us. He is just a normal Dane here in the UK, maybe a little bigger than the norm but pretty normal size. The last time I measured Deco he was 29" at the shoulder. next time we walk I will *try* to line them up against something to give a sense of perspective.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Very handsome dog you have there.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay, another Dane owner!
Deco is very handsome!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Very handsome boy!! I love Deco's color. It reminds me of Velvet!! I can only imagine how soft his ears are!!!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Gosh, he really is one good looking pup!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful dog. My hubby wants one of those. I love his color. He really is handsome.


----------



## Deco (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for all the nice comments.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love that first pic.....like he's saying 'if i close my eyes, you can't see me'....


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Holy bone batman! I love Danes and yours is a beauty!! If I only had more room, lol.


----------

